# copy only missing files



## Abstract (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a command to only copy the missing files between a source and destination.
A copy between a source and destination on the same hard disk failed due to ssh connection interruption. I've search at google but no luck yet. Does anyone know a solution?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

net/rsync.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 11, 2011)

I use rsync almost exclusively whenever I want to reliably transfer data.


----------



## Abstract (Feb 11, 2011)

Perfect, I'll use rsync for it. I thought there maybe were other commands to do it beside rsync.


----------



## danger@ (Feb 11, 2011)

there's also sysutils/cpdup


----------



## bes (Feb 11, 2011)

net/unison
net/unison-nox11


----------

